# Anodized Rims?



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone got a link to a place I can get some anodized 13 or 14 inch spokes? Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

homeboyz has *powdercoated*

only thing you can anodize is aluminum, I wish people would learn this..


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 12 2003, 07:13 PM
> *homeboyz has powdercoated
> 
> only thing you can anodize is aluminum, I wish people would learn this..*


 there is an anodized powdercoat,,so in theory,,he is stating the correct term for said product,,,,im done,,,


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

or you could call it *transclucent powder coating*, which would be even better.. 

mine look like this













Last edited by 216RIDER at Sep 12 2003, 09:58 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Sep 12 2003, 06:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Sep 12 2003, 06:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--216RIDER_@Sep 12 2003, 07:13 PM
> *homeboyz has powdercoated
> 
> only thing you can anodize is aluminum, I wish people would learn this..*


there is an anodized powdercoat,,so in theory,,he is stating the correct term for said product,,,,im done,,, [/b][/quote]
actually its translucent powder coat...


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 12 2003, 07:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 12 2003, 07:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually its translucent powder coat...[/b][/quote]
actually there is both,, not my opinion, its a fact,, 
http://www.boneheadperformance.com/standardcolors.html 



Last edited by originales at Sep 12 2003, 08:03 PM


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by originales+Sep 12 2003, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Sep 12 2003, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually there is both,, not my opinion, its a fact,, 
http://www.boneheadperformance.com/standardcolors.html[/b][/quote]
ok, thats the name of the color of the transcluscent powder coating..


either way..



HOMEBOYZZZZZZZZZz HAZ THEM!! lol


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

Whats the url? 



Last edited by BiggBodyBrougham at Sep 12 2003, 09:52 PM


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

he's on here all the time... just start a topic with what you're looking for, say "attention homeboyz", and he'll see it on Mongay when he gets back.

oh ya, I found this also..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2f4c9c84857039f 



Last edited by 216RIDER at Sep 13 2003, 07:43 AM


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 12 2003, 10:57 PM
> *or you could call it transclucent powder coating, which would be even better..
> 
> mine look like this
> ...


 looks blue :thumbsup:


----------

